# Toro CCR 2450 GTS ???



## RMP Wi (Dec 15, 2010)

Used 2 yr. old machine. Idle is erratic, surging up & down. Engine under load, blowing snow - no problem. What are the settings for air/mixture screw, idle screw? If I have to disassemble carb, any availability of online manuels or otherwise. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## butchf (Dec 15, 2010)

usually the setting is 1 1/4 turns out, although that is not the problem.
You're owners manual will cover that better.
If the machine is surging without load, yet runs good under load, then typically the governor spring is not set right. 
If you look closely, the spring is attached to a fixed tab and as the machine pulsates the spring expands and contracts.
If you manually hold the throttle until it is smooth, you now have the right tension for that spring. A simple bend of the tab should fix it.


----------

